# VBA Excel - In Liste suchen und Daten ausgeben



## Chrisuka (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Studentin und brauche für ein Projekt eine schöne kleine Excel-Datenbank (ich weiß, ihr empfehlt für Datenbanken Access, aber es müssen mehrere User auf die Datei zugreifen, die alle kein Access haben). 
Mit VBA bin ich ein kompletter Anfänger, habe es aber schon geschafft, einen "Create New"-Button in die Tabelle zu integrieren, über den man zu einer UserForm kommt, in der man einen neuen Namen, die Kontakt-Adresse usw eingeben kann und die die Daten dann in der Liste speichert.

Jetzt möchte ich das ganze anders herum probieren. Es gibt also einen zweiten "Search"-Button in der Datei, welcher eine zweite UserForm aufruft, die ein Eingabefeld hat, in welches man den Namen eingibt. Durch Drücken des "OK"-Buttons soll nun genau die erste UserForm MIT den jeweiligen, zu diesem Namen eingegebenen Daten erscheinen.

Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich, wie ich das machen kann?

Vielen vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## HonniCilest (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde nicht genau die erste UserForm erneut aufrufen, da ich davon ausgehe, dass auf einem Button in der UserForm das Eintragen vorgenommen wird?!

Ich frage mich eher, warum du das Rad neu erfinden willst. Excel bietet dir jede menge Möglichkeiten solche Funktionen mit Hausmitteln abzubilden.
Nennenswert wären hier z.B. Filter, Erweiterte Filter, Duplikate entfernen, Sortieren, Datenüberprüfung, Suchfunktion, Formeln (Datenbank-Formeln, Querverweise...), auch vorallem auch die Maske!
Maske ist eine Funktion, welche mit Excel 2007+ "versteckt" wurde, da sie nicht mehr im Ribbon auftaucht. du könntest Sie jedoch über das Anpassen Menü in die Schnellzugriffsleiste packen
oder den VBA-Befehl ActiveSheet.ShowDataForm ausführen. Maske bietet Funktionen zum Suchen, Einfügen und Löschen.


----------

